# Looking for cost effective Drafting software



## Austel91 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am looking to buy some software that I can draft with. I am mostly doing wiring diagrams, with the occasional project. My hand drafted sketches are starting to pile up and would like a more efficient way to draft and store them.


----------



## doctrjohn (Nov 9, 2012)

Take a look at DraftSight. It is very AutoCAD like and, at no charge, you can't beat the price...

Best,
John


----------



## porkchop (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm starting to see more and more people use SketchUp. I'm not sure if $500 is considered cost effective to you but it's cheaper than several thousand dollars for AutoCAD or Vectorworks.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can never go wrong with this


----------



## Austel91 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks I'll give it a try.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pirate (Nov 20, 2012)

It seems I'm a little late to the party, but if you are at all affiliated with an educational system you can pick up vectorworks pretty cheap. Or at least you could a few years back when I was working with it.


----------



## ccm1495 (Nov 21, 2012)

There is a free software called AV Snap it is fairly limited but you can draw 2d shapes, lines, and text. You can also insert a limited amount of symbols or bring in your own images. Its good from some basic stuff.


----------



## museav (Nov 22, 2012)

Grog12 said:


> You can never go wrong with this


I have an original version 1.0 copy right here at my desk.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 22, 2012)

museav said:


> I have an original version 1.0 *copy* right here at my desk.


From Content Policies :

> ControlBooth.com does not condone or allow any discussions on the subject on the availability, use of, or tools to access illegally obtained media (including, but not limited to: video, audio, and software). Violations will result in a warning and continued violations will result in being banned permanently from ControlBooth.com and any affiliated sites.
> 
> At ControlBooth.com, we will support Fair Use as long as the media was purchased legally and is appropriately licensed for your intended use. Again, that is the extent of the topic that we are willing to cover. Any topics on breaking DRM scheme's even if it violates what is understood to be Fair Use, will not be tolerated on this site and it will be deleted without warning.


Consider this first-time infraction a written verbal warning.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 30, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> From Content Policies :
> 
> Consider this first-time infraction a written verbal warning.




Ah, but you don't know if it was a legally obtained copy (since that word does not delineate origin from the original) in giving out the infraction. So maybe you will need his copy to wipe up the verbal spittle?


----------

